# New OS for HDX -- 4.5.4 (was os 4.5.3 for 3rd gen hdx 7)



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I see that I was automatically updated 23 hours ago. It claims general improvements and performance enhancements. I'm not noticing anything yet.

_update 6/2/15 -- 4.5.4 now available_


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

As far as I can tell, all of the HDX lines and the HD2nd generations have an update to OS 4.5.3; and the roll out started at least a couple of days ago. My Kindle Fire HDX 8.9 is still at 4.5.2.

Check your device here:
http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_bc_nav?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200529680

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Is anyone noticing any changes in e-book formatting when reading on the Fire HD6 (or other Fires) after this 4.5.3 update? I haven't received the update on my Fire HD6 yet, but I'm curious about what may have changed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I still have .2 on both my HDX Fires.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I only have the 8.9 with me, and it hasn't updated yet.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My 8.9 HDX is on 4.5.2, and even checking for updates shows that I am up to date. Based on playing with the smaller HDX, this doesn't seem to be an earth-shaking update, however.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

I just checked my 7"HDX and it is on 4.5.2, so I downloaded 4.5.3 and it is currently updating.  It showed as up to date before I started??


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, that seems to be the case until one's devices is up in the queue for updating.  Mine shows as up-to-date, too!

Betsy


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, that seems to be the case until one's devices is up in the queue for updating. Mine shows as up-to-date, too!
> 
> Betsy


That's been my experience, too. I'm still waiting for the latest update on my Fire HD6.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

My 8.9 inch Fire HDX is now updating to 4.5.3. I was going to browse a bit before bed, and it promotes me to update. I'd been using it for chat only half an hour before, so the update hadn't been waiting very long.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Yes, that seems to be the case until one's devices is up in the queue for updating. Mine shows as up-to-date, too!
> 
> Betsy


So there is a queue for getting updates. How long should it take for updates to arrive once they start, assuming you are at the end of the queue??


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

jkingrph said:


> So there is a queue for getting updates. How long should it take for updates to arrive once they start, assuming you are at the end of the queue??


I think it took a week (or so) from the time the December update was announced until it arrived on my Fire HD6. I don't know where I was in the queue, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

jkingrph said:


> So there is a queue for getting updates. How long should it take for updates to arrive once they start, assuming you are at the end of the queue??


Have no idea. Seems like we've had people getting their updates as long as a few weeks.

Mine updated about 45 minutes ago, apparently!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My HDX 7 updated sometime yesterday . . . . the 8.9 hasn't yet, apparently. At least, there was no notification as there was on the 7


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I checked the smaller Fires & I got it on my 6", but not on my 7". Since I never seem to get updates on my 7", I'll have to manually update it. I think I read that I got the update in December on my 6", in the area where you check for the update status.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My HDX7 updated last night. So far I have not noticed any difference.


----------



## stacydan (Jul 20, 2009)

My hdx 8.9 updated last night, haven't noticed any difference yet


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the update on my 8.9".


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My 8.9 updated sometime yesterday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

My poor 7" is at home and probably out of battery waiting to update.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> My poor 7" is at home and probably out of battery waiting to update.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I wasn't going to leave it plugged in for six weeks....


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I probably would have brought it along.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I brought along the 8.9 inch, the iPad, the iPhone, my netbook and my Voyage.   Decided that was enough technology.  Honestly couldn't see it getting any use.

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, of course, I have no iThings. But when I travel . . . unless there's some very good reason why I have to minimize . . . . I take both Fires, one kindle, a laptop, and my phone. I've actually been known to take the spare kindle as well . . . . you know, just in case.  

Ed rolls his eyes. . . . but then asks me to look things up for him.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, flying out for a six week stay in the warm beautiful sunshine  , one takes a lot of stuff as it is.  It was one more thing in the carry-ons, which were getting heavy: they also included Alexa, my Fire TV stick, my scope (tripod packed in the checked baggage), a pair of binoculars and two cameras as well as the thingy to attach one of the cameras to the scope, our GPS, some of my art supplies (the rest checked), Fred's reading materials and enough food to hold Fred in case there was a four hour delay on the tarmac 'cause if that happens and he doesn't have food, you're reading about him on the evening news.

At the last minute I decided I didn't need a the Paperwhite as a spare ereader since I could read on the Fire 8.9, the iPad, and the iPhone as well as the netbook in a real emergency. 

EDIT:  It'll be fine.  Zoe will be glad to see me when I get home. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Well, flying out for a six week stay in the warm beautiful sunshine , one takes a lot of stuff as it is. It was one more thing in the carry-ons, which were getting heavy: they also included Alexa, my Fire TV stick, my scope (tripod packed in the checked baggage), a pair of binoculars and two cameras as well as the thingy to attach one of the cameras to the scope, our GPS, some of my art supplies (the rest checked), Fred's reading materials and enough food to hold Fred in case there was a four hour delay on the tarmac 'cause if that happens and he doesn't have food, you're reading about him on the evening news.
> 
> At the last minute I decided I didn't need a the Paperwhite as a spare ereader since I could read on the Fire 8.9, the iPad, and the iPhone as well as the netbook in a real emergency.
> 
> Betsy


Oh, right! You took the Echo . . . . .that's definitely some weight -- but probably totally worth it.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Oh, right! You took the Echo . . . . .that's definitely some weight -- but probably totally worth it.


Very worth it! We're enjoying it here and use it every day. A great travel companion!

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I do have to ask: why can't Fred carry his OWN reading material and emergency food supply?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Never said it was all in my carryon.   We split it all up between the two of us.  With two of us, we get two carryons and two "personal items."  He carried the dedicated food bag and his backpack carryon with his reading materials, the cameras, the GPS and the binoculars and some of the cables for the electronics. (I figure if TSA asks him about the cameras and the binoculars, which are really mine, he can answer their questions.)  I had my purse which had the Voyage and the, well, purse stuff and the rolling carryon had everything else.  (A few additional miscellaneous items in there.)

So, to keep on topic, the HDX7 will get updated when we get back.  Though it'll have been so long, I might have to manually do it.  Amazon might have forgotten about me when I get back.

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I tend to take too many gadgets when I travel. Taking my smart phone, iPad, Kindle, and iPod Touch on overseas trips isn't unusual. In April I'm taking a trip that will have a LOT of moving around, changing hotels every couple of days for almost three weeks, so want to minimize what I have to carry and keep track of. I am considering taking just my smartphone and 7 inch Fire HDX. But the prospect gives me hives!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah, I also left behind my iPod Touch (which I still use for various things), my little Android phone which is just a tablet now, but I still use it occasionally, and a spare Kindle.  This WAS me cutting down.  For the first time, I didn't take any paper trip guides or bird guides, to cut down on the weight. And someone still helped put the carryon into the overhead bin. I only brought the netbook, really, because of a project I was working on.  We've had a couple things delivered here, though....so the luggage will be heavier going home.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> We've had a couple things delivered here, though....so the luggage will be heavier going home.


Or you could put things in a box and mail 'em via the slowest/cheapest method . . . . assuming they're things you won't need right away when you get back. 

Oh . . . and I think I said . . . . both my Fires have updated . . . . no obvious differences that I've noticed. I might not have noticed non-obvious ones, though.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Or you could put things in a box and mail 'em via the slowest/cheapest method . . . . assuming they're things you won't need right away when you get back.
> 
> Oh . . . and I think I said . . . . both my Fires have updated . . . . no obvious differences that I've noticed. I might not have noticed non-obvious ones, though.


Yeah, we've done that in the past, too... Last year, I bought lots of art supplies while I was here and shipped them home; some years I've bought lots of quilting stuff and shipped them home. I don't think we'll have to do it this time but it's definitely an option.

Did anyone notice any difference in formatting on ebooks that was asked about earlier in the thread?

Betsy


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

What art supplies did you get? What art store did you go to? Are you having fun?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Looks like they've started pushing out 4.5.4

No info at the Zon about what it does. . . . . but my larger HDX just updated.  Still waiting on the smaller one.


eta: on the Fire it says 'general improvement and performance enhancements'


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

My HDX 7 updated last night.  I haven't noticed anything different yet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Toby said:


> What art supplies did you get? What art store did you go to? Are you having fun?


Toby--

sorry I didn't answer this; we left San Diego pretty soon after. I just got some paints and inks; I was taking an online class.

Re the update, I'll have to check my HDXs!

Betsy


----------



## cinisajoy (Mar 10, 2013)

Laptop, smart phone, tablet, fire, keyboard, and usually basic.
Oh and hubby takes his flip phone.


----------



## jkingrph (Jun 10, 2012)

My 7"HDX updated last night.  THat was the first time I have had an auto update.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks Betsy! Have fun.


----------



## IloveKindleAV (Nov 1, 2012)

Mine is 7" HDX 4.5.4 was upgraded other day but don't see anything new.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

My 7" updated this morning . . . . . .


----------

